# festlatte spiegeln raid1 bei XP



## blop (2. Juli 2003)

Hilfe,

ich will zur Datensicherung ein software-raid 1 unter xp einrichten.

alles habe ich huebsch gemacht wie die 
windows hilfe sagt:

- zwei baugleiche festplatten eingebaut
- win xp installiert
- beide mit je einer partition ntfs vesehen
- beide in dynamisches laufwerk umgewandelt
- netzwerk vorsichtshalber dektiviert

trotz allem:
die option ´spiegelung hinzufuegen´ wird nur in 
hellgrau gezeigt. - geht also nicht.
Was mache ich denn falsch?

besten dank vorab für gute ratschlaege.....


----------



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

Du darfst die Partition, auf welche Du die Spiegelung vornehmen willst noch nicht angelegt haben.
Du wirst wenn Du die Partition auf der zweiten Platte löschst, die Option für RAID1 haben, und musst dann innerhalb dieser Option angeben, welche Platte er verwenden soll, um die Partitio n zu erstellen


----------

